# New Dish Customer as of Wednesday, What do I need to look-out for?



## BWELL316 (Jun 2, 2007)

Long-time D*TV customer who moved to a place that had trees which forced me to lose D*TV. Tried cable for awhile, but have realized that without NFL Network I am unhappy. So I made the flip to Dish. My install is Wednesday, and I would like to know what I need to look out for, such as what should the signal strengths be to keep rain fade being a big issue, and any other things I need to keep an eye on. Thanks in advance.


----------



## mdavej (Jan 31, 2007)

I don't know what reasonable numbers are up there. Mine are in the 40's down south and my rain fade is about the same as it was with D*. In any case, you may get more info at satelliteguys.us. They seem to be much more active than here at DBSTalk for Dish.


----------



## RVRambler (Dec 5, 2004)

Think of everything you might want or need that installer can provide and get it at install time, it is more expensive and harder later. Such as more/extra cable for wiring here/there later, extra switches, second dish new/used may be even possible (if you go camping/RVing), etc.

I for one wish I had got the installer to put new 'good' connectors on some cables I have, they are MUCH better than what you get if you buy RG-6 cables!



BWELL316 said:


> Long-time D*TV customer who moved to a place that had trees which forced me to lose D*TV. Tried cable for awhile, but have realized that without NFL Network I am unhappy. So I made the flip to Dish. My install is Wednesday, and I would like to know what I need to look out for, such as what should the signal strengths be to keep rain fade being a big issue, and any other things I need to keep an eye on. Thanks in advance.


----------



## hkerekes (Oct 7, 2006)

I politely asked my installer to run new cable for the existing Dish we had. He obliged and our service has been great. Being nice goes a long way with installers.


----------



## TulsaOK (Feb 24, 2004)

Being nice goes a long way with nearly everyone.


----------



## jad11 (Sep 12, 2011)

For new installation, how do you contact your installer ahead of time to communicate all your wishes before he arrives? 

There is no way to make that request in the initial order to the Dish CSR, is there?

For example, if I want the 722k instead of 722 or any used model
or wish to make my 3rd mirror of the 2nd TV instead of getting additional receiver.. how do I do that? 

The online order doesn't allow this.


----------



## coldsteel (Mar 29, 2007)

jad11 said:


> For new installation, how do you contact your installer ahead of time to communicate all your wishes before he arrives?
> 
> There is no way to make that request in the initial order to the Dish CSR, is there?
> 
> ...


You'd have to call in to change to the mirror. FYI, that is a $50 custom order.


----------



## Inkosaurus (Jul 29, 2011)

If you want a specific receiver from a model family its best to go through a retailer. When building an account you either get a 722 or 722k, or worst case scenario a 622 if none of the above are available for the tech to take out.

If you go to a retailer(preferably a mom and pop shop retailer, the national ones can be flaky) it will be alot easier to get an account built to your specifications because you will be building an account with someone who knows the person there sending out to you personally 

And about the mirror tv set up, yeah base fee after everything is said and done is 50$ for custom work order. It could be higher, for instance

50$ custom work
15$ tech fee with protection plan.
- 65$

50$ custom work
95$ no protection plan tech fee
- 145$

The only time its the base 50$ fee is if you have protection plan and are a top tier customer and get free tech visits.


----------

